#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-08-19
 * Flare183 looks around
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-08-12
<amblin> based on the website, I'm guessing this group is defunct?
<Techman> I don't know
<Techman> I don't know if this channel is dead or not
